# Confused about umbilical cord clamps



## Hypochondriac (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, For the national registery how far are the clamps from the infant? According to one book the first clamp is 10'' from the infant according to another it's 6''. So which is correct?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 17, 2010)

6-10" is fine.

6-10" is preferable so umbilical veins can still be cannulated if needed.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 17, 2010)

Linuss said:


> 6-10" is fine.
> 
> 6-10" is preferable so umbilical veins can still be cannulated if needed.



Thanks, but if you had to pick one of the two which would it be?


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't say what is right for your test, but 6 inches is fine. 10 inches seems excessive to me. 6 inches gives us enough room to re cut if necessary and get a UVC or UAC in place, and of it isn't necessary, they will likely apply a clamp more proximal to the baby (2 inches or so) in the nursery....

Sorry this didn't directly answer the question, but it is a practical answer none the less.


----------



## emt-mike (Dec 18, 2010)

The answer is 6" and 10" 
you need to clamp the cord twice, and cut between the clamps


----------



## Symbolic (Dec 21, 2010)

Just another example of some of the contradictions in the EMS texts. According to the AAOS 10th edition, the first clamp should be 4 finger breadths from the infant and the clamps themselves should be 2-4 inches apart. Didn't see an umbilical cord question on my registry, but If I did, who knows what kind of options they would have had.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2011)

the first clamp should be 6-8 inches away from the infant then the second clamp should be about 2-3 inches from the first clamp. i just took the test about a month ago and i believe the correct choice was 7in and 10in from infant.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2011)

Does it really matter where you clamp as long as you apply to clamps near the middle of the cord (or with an abundance of cord), and cut between them? Granted, I've never assisted a delivery (next December is my OB clerkship), but the nursery can always trim the cord later and once it's cut, it's gone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Does it really matter where you clamp as long as you apply to clamps near the middle of the cord (or with an abundance of cord), and cut between them? Granted, I've never assisted a delivery (next December is my OB clerkship), but the nursery can always trim the cord later and once it's cut, it's gone.



no in reality it doesnt matter as long as there is enough cord left for an I.V. to be started if necessary. but national registry makes it so that it does matter.


----------

